#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Mη αναγνώριση τριτοβάθμιων ιδρυμάτων από τριτοβάθμια ιδρύματα

## Pappos

Διάβασα σε ένα forum...για την περίπτωση μεταπτυχιακού του ΕΜΠ,  σύμφωνα με την κείμενη νομοθεσία γίνονται δεκτοί και απόφοιτοι Μηχανικοί  ΤΕ αφού ανήκουν στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση όπως τα υπόλοιπα ιδρύματα.

Λέει ένα παιδί εκεί: 




> Πάντα γίνοντουσαν αλλά θα σε υποχρεώσουν να παρακολουθήσεις και να  περάσεις τις στατικές  και τα αντισεισμικά από το προπτυχιακό για έχεις  το ίδιο επίπεδο με τους υπόλοιπους


Δηλαδή ** *********** ένας που τελειώσε ας πούμε Ξάνθη και εκείνος πρέπει να  δώσει στατικές για να έχει το ίδιο επίπεδο με τους υπόλοιπους ή ένας που  τελειώσε Βόλο και εκείνος πρέπει να δώσει και να περάσει τις στατικές  για να έχει το ίδιο επίπεδο με το ΕΜΠ...

Δεν μας είπε όμως κάποιος  που τελειώνει Γερμανία ή Γαλλία ή Αμερική σε πανεπιστήμια που το ΕΜΠ  απέχει έτη φωτός σε επίπεδο εκεί τι γίνεται...
Μήπως πρέπει οι απόφοιτοι του ΕΜΠ να δώσουν μαθήματα στα εκεί πολυτεχνεία για να έχουν το ίδιο επίπεδο ?
Γιατί  αν το πάμε έτσι, εγώ ας πούμε νιώθω μειωμένος και αδικημένος να έχω  σπουδάσει σε γερμανικό πολυτεχνείο να έρθω Ελλάδα και να με συγκρίνουν  με το ΕΜΠ...διότι υπάρχει χαοτική διαφορά. Εκεί τι πρέπει να πω στους  ΕΜΠ ? Πάντε δώστε στατικές και μετά βλέπουμε ???
Δηλαδή για τι επίπεδο μιλάμε όταν ανώτατο ίδρυμα δεν αναγνωρίζει άλλο ανώτατο ίδρυμα ???


*Το  αστείο είναι ότι στα μεταπτυχιακά στην Γερμανία σου ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ  ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ που έκανες στο τμήμα Πολ. Μηχανικών ΤΕ στο μεταπτυχιακό και στο Ελλαδιστάν όχι.*


Αφού  μιλάμε για μπανάνα...όταν δεν υπάρχει παιδεία σε μια χώρα μην ελπίζετε  σε τίποτα. Και δεν εννοώ τις σπουδές. Εννοώ την κοινωνική μόρφωση, απλά  ανύπαρκτη στο Ελλαδιστάν...
Δεν πειράζει, είπαμε, στο Ελλαδιστάν  βγαίνεις με το DATSUN και μοιράζεις σανό...απλά πράματα...δεν ασχολείσαι  με κάτι άλλο δεν έχει νόημα.

Πρέπει όμως να γίνει αυτό που λέω...από που είσαι μάγκα ??
Ελλαδιστάν ? Και θέλεις να δουλέψεις σαν Μηχανικός στην Γερμανία ??
Κανένα πρόβλημα δικέ μου !!!
Τράβα δώσε 5 - 10 μαθήματα (στα γερμανικά εννοείται) και μετά κανένα πρόβλημα...
Απλά πραματάκια...

----------

